# Gamestop Now Sells Exclusive Legend of Zelda Monopoly Board Game



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

​Perhaps _"Old News is Old"_, but I found this collectible online and I figured that perhaps our local Nintendo fans would be interested in this new item in Gamestop's store offer - an exclusive Gamestop edition of the Legend of Zelda-themed Monopoly board.​​If your bag of rupees is a bit too heavy for you to handle, this board might be something to your liking - it features six cool game pieces and a Gamestop-exclusive map of Hyrule in a treasure-chest like map holder.​​The whole set costs $39.99 and perhaps it will make the wait for the next great Zelda game all the more enjoyable, provided you have some friends you'd like to put in jail or otherwise con out of all their rupees.​​​ *Gamestop Store Page*​


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gamestop selling Monopoly boards? Fitting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> Gamestop selling Monopoly boards? Fitting.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 2, 2014)

Would get, but nobody really likes Monopoly. They _say_ they do, but they know deep down that they don't.

Neat article though, thanks Foxi.


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 2, 2014)

The Friendship Destroyer got a new form!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Super.Nova said:


> The Friendship Destroyer got a new face!!!


I thought that was Mario Party?


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there are ranks among them.
Monopoly always end by flipping the table, where I come from.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> an exclusive Gamestop edition of the Legend of Zelda-themed Monopoly board.


 
So they have a monopoly on this version of Monopoly?


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 2, 2014)

Monopolyception!
Cue for the Exhibit meme.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I thought that was Mario Party?



Mario party has nothing on Bomberman.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 2, 2014)

Lmao at the free parking still being an option in this version. Couldn't they have replaced it with the talking owl or something?


----------



## PewnyPL (Aug 2, 2014)

So, everything is Zelda related. And then there are the completely unchanged and looking out of place "Go to Jail", "Just visiting" and "Free Parking". Kinda kills it.
Also, surprised there is no Nintendo logo anywhere on it, neither the box nor the game itself.


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 2, 2014)

woot, pre-ordered it


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 2, 2014)

Meh seems they didn't try hard enough....what a way to sully the good name of Zelda

Gamestop =


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

PewnyPL said:


> So, everything is Zelda related. And then there are the completely unchanged and looking out of place "Go to Jail", "Just visiting" and "Free Parking". Kinda kills it.


Maybe it's been changed to "go to dungeon" and "free livery stable".   "Just visiting" doesn't have to be changed because it isn't specific.  

But you're right, special editions of Monopoly never change anything other than the skin. And I bet 90% of the people that do buy those special editions never actually play them, they just buy them for their collection of related merchandise.


----------



## omarrrio (Aug 2, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> Would get, but nobody really likes Monopoly. They _say_ they do, but they know deep down that they don't.
> 
> Neat article though, thanks Foxi.


 
not true, i would get the old school monopoly though, no more extra bullshit and fictional streets.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2014)

I seriously can't keep adding to my Video game Themed Monopoly boards. I don't play any of them and they are starting to take up space.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> friends you'd like to... con out of all their rupees.


 
You can already do that in Zelda: Four Swords and Four Swords Adventures. And it's much more fun, in my opinion. 

Though I suppose a $39.99 board game is much cheaper than four GBAs, Link cables, game(s), and possibly a GameCube (depending which one you want to play).


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Meh seems they didn't try hard enough....what a way to sully the good name of Zelda
> 
> Gamestop =


You seem to be under the impression that Gamestop made this game - they haven't. This is officially licensed by both Nintendo and Hasbro, the only difference between the usual set and the Gamestop edition is the map, which is exclusive to Gamestop's bundle. 

Later this month they will also carry a Pokemon Monopoly board, it releases on the 30th.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 2, 2014)

Well yeah whoever actually made this version of course......


Gamestop = Still 


That Pokemon kinda looks cool i guess......Is the money also themed cash or not???


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2014)

If anyone is still playing monopoly instead of thousands of better Boardgames, I'd advise them to use the actual rules so that you can at least play a mediocre game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> That Pokemon kinda looks cool i guess......Is the money also themed cash or not???


I would wager it is.


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 2, 2014)

i got that pokemon 1 too 

and yes, its themed prices and money


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Damian666 said:


> i got that pokemon 1 too
> 
> and yes, its themed prices and money


The board releases on the 30th though... so either you have a time machine or it was released earlier in the Netherlands.


----------



## Sefi (Aug 2, 2014)

Would have been so much cooler if they had made it with actual Rupee gem tokens rather than paper for currency.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sefi said:


> Would have been so much cooler if they had made it with actual Rupee gem tokens rather than paper for currency.


I agree, that would be pretty cool. Hell, I don't think including small fake gems would be terribly expensive either.


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The board releases on the 30th though... so either you have a time machine or it was released earlier in the Netherlands.


 
i bought it 3 years ago O.o

it came with a special mewtwo figurine


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Damian666 said:


> i bought it 3 years ago O.o
> 
> it came with a special mewtwo figurine


Huh... maybe they're releasing a new one then. 

Does yours say "Pokemon: Kanto Edition" on it?


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 2, 2014)

it is this one => http://youfoundasecret.wordpress.com/2013/02/23/pokemon-monopoly-gotta-catch-em-all/


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 3, 2014)

I guess you could say Gamestop wants to monopolize the board game industry too huh?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 3, 2014)

Scalpers are coming, be careful!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2014)

Damian666 said:


> it is this one => http://youfoundasecret.wordpress.com/2013/02/23/pokemon-monopoly-gotta-catch-em-all/


Ah, that's a different edition then. Figures. Maybe my photo shows the wrong board, I'm not actually sure.


----------



## Öhr (Aug 3, 2014)

just repurposed art that doesnt go well together. corners are left as is. go to jail could have been a hyrule soldier and jail displayed tingle in jail. free parking is probably the worst untouched field...

overall, this one is a letdown and i wont buy it. very cheaply thrown together. very unimaginative!


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 3, 2014)

Go to Jail guy isnt Hyrule Soldier
Free Parking car isn't horse
Jail isn't Hyrule Castle's dungeon.
200 salary isn't 200 rupees


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll wait till they got a Bioshock monopoly board.
I should get that Bioshock board game they announced with Infinite tho..


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 3, 2014)

This is going to sound kinda weird, but I've actually always wanted to own a Zelda-themed Monopoly game. In fact when I was in 4th or 5th grade (roughly 10-11 years old) I remember teaming up with a friend at my daycare center to create our own "Majora's Monopoly" game board with some cardboard, large sheets of paper, some posterboard and markers, and glue/tape. The "rupee" amounts for each property were simply half of the regular Monopoly dollar amounts, rounded up, but it worked. We made Zelda-themed versions of every Chance and Community Chest card, and each of the 4 sides of the board coincided with the 4 compass directions in Majora's Mask. So for instance Illinois Avenue was the defeat of the Pirate's Fortress (the yellow properties were reserved for the Great Bay Temple proper) and the green properties were areas from the Stone Tower Temple while the blue properties were THE MOON, etc. 11-year-old me thought it was pretty friggin awesome anyway. In fact, I think I still have that cardboard mockup in a corner of the closet at my parents' house, if anyone would care to see it.

Anyway the point is, when I saw the title of this thread I got rather excited, but after seeing pictures of the board itself, I'm less than enthused. Shame, really. They could have made it a lot more appealing with just a tiny bit more effort.

EDIT: If anyone cares, the "Monopoly: Global Edition" game on pogo.com is a very enjoyable way to play the game online. It's limited to 35 turns no matter what, and it plays by the official rules (no "Free Parking" jackpot, unwanted properties must be auctioned, etc). It helped me learn how the game is *supposed* to be played, and it's a lot more fun as a result! I'd recommend installing Adblock though, to avoid annoying video ads every 5 turns.


----------



## Celice (Aug 3, 2014)

DanTheManMS said:


> EDIT: If anyone cares, the "Monopoly: Global Edition" game on pogo.com is a very enjoyable way to play the game online. It's limited to 35 turns no matter what, and it plays by the official rules (no "Free Parking" jackpot, unwanted properties must be auctioned, etc). It helped me learn how the game is *supposed* to be played, and it's a lot more fun as a result! I'd recommend installing Adblock though, to avoid annoying video ads every 5 turns.


The Itadaki Street series is also super fun. It's a lot like Monopoly, but with added mini-mini games, chance spaces, and the ability to invest into streets/properties. It's really damn fun  And the recent games are based around various Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and Mario places, characters, and things, which is also really cool.

The series was finally localized as Fortune Street on the Wii, and there's also an ios version of the original (no videogame cameos). There's also translation patches available for the PS2 and PSP ones


----------



## anhminh (Aug 4, 2014)

They should change "Door Fee" to "Gamestop".
"Returning game at Gamestop. Lost 200 Rupees."


----------



## T-hug (Aug 4, 2014)

I want to buy this!


----------



## migles (Aug 4, 2014)

this board is 

salary? wth is that?
no rupoors? :C


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gamestop is annoying. Therefore, I am not buying this board game. Its ridiculous.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 4, 2014)

Öhr said:


> just repurposed art that doesnt go well together. corners are left as is. go to jail could have been a hyrule soldier and jail displayed tingle in jail. free parking is probably the worst untouched field...
> 
> overall, this one is a letdown and i wont buy it. very cheaply thrown together. very unimaginative!


 


You'll find on most, if not all officially licensed themed Monopoly sets, the corners are untouched for the most part, mostly for brand recognition.


----------



## assassinz (Aug 5, 2014)

Gamestop will probably sell this as new but it will already be opened and everything inside the box will be sealed in a plastic bag. They'll place a price sticker directly on the cardboard box.


----------

